# New to forum



## staffspeted1466867968 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi all,

Just found this forum after already being a member of a few others so have joined this one. Thought I'd introduce myself.

Am 42 been training since age 19 since joining the Air Force and subsequently moving on into the Security industry.

Currently on a Omnadren cycle and making good gains (I love this stuff!!)

Looking forward to posting more and reaping the benefits of this font of knowledge!!

Regards PD :becky:


----------



## mighty mouse (Jun 17, 2009)

welcome mate


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome  Currently joining the Air Force is the general career path I'm leaning to when I finish studies!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Welcome to the board


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

welcome i've heard the om aromatises easy, but you get up your test fast, what have you found, estrogen makes ya chubby lol


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum bud


----------

